# Hero Items patch 3.1



## Adriftz (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt viele Grüchte um Patch 3.1 eine frage habe ich gibt es Informationen ob es wieder neue Hero Items gegeben wird und wie die Werte sein sollen bzw gibt es schon irgendwo die neuen Hero Items zu sehen ?

Ich meine mit Patch 2.4 (SWP einführung)  waren die Hero Items einfach nur zimmlich krass von den Stats MH/BT mäßig.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## olisec (11. Februar 2009)

ich glaub es soll einfach neue embleme geben. vorerst wirds wohl nix geben für heromarken. damals als swp rausgekommen ist, gabs auch nur neue hero items um den "nachzüglern" den anschluss zu erleichtern.


----------



## Valanoy (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusamen,

Ja es werden neue ^^Heros-items^^ geben aber die man nur mit den Neuen Marken aus Uldar bekommt.
Das soll vermeiden das man nicht so leicht an die guten Hero-items ran kommt, wie es in BC war. Wo man Kara gefarmt hat und dann die geilen items kaufen konnte.

Finde ich Persönlich auch richtig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Valanoy


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Februar 2009)

Valanoy schrieb:


> Das soll vermeiden das man nicht so leicht an die guten Hero-items ran kommt, wie es in BC war. Wo man Kara gefarmt hat und dann die geilen items kaufen konnte.
> 
> Finde ich Persönlich auch richtig
> 
> ...



kennst du kara wie es am anfang war?..... um einiges schwerer als der aktuelle content..... wotlk epics entsprechen grünen classic items bzw blauen bc items.... daran wird sich auch nix mehr ändern


----------



## Ingerim (11. Februar 2009)

Bezweifel sehr stark das neue Empleme kommen ist ja kein Sinn dahinter. man braucht sowieso ewig bis man 80 Embleme des Ehre hat auch wenn man jede Woche alles Cleard also vondaher denke eher neue items. Wär ja sinnfrei neue Embleme und bezüglich dne neuen Emblemen blue post bzw quelle ansonsten mal abwarten


----------



## Kingskorn (11. Februar 2009)

also ich wär mal dafür statt neue Epixe welche sowiso fürn arsch sind, mal paar neue Acc gebundene gegenstände, hab nähmlich schon alle... das finde ich die geilse idee seit langem von blizzard, danach das PVP system wieder mit rängen machen halt oldschool wie pre BC das waren noch zeiten da musste man sich das noch verdienen!


----------



## FonKeY (11. Februar 2009)

Valanoy schrieb:


> Hallo zusamen,
> 
> Ja es werden neue ^^Heros-items^^ geben aber die man nur mit den Neuen Marken aus Uldar bekommt.
> Das soll vermeiden das man nicht so leicht an die guten Hero-items ran kommt, wie es in BC war. Wo man Kara gefarmt hat und dann die geilen items kaufen konnte.
> ...




genau so siehts aus ...100%agree


----------



## The-Dragon (11. Februar 2009)

Soll nicht mit Patch 3.1 und Ulduar auch das T8 eingeführt werden? 
Momentan droppt ja T7 in den 10er Instanzen und ist für Embleme zu haben und in den 25er Instanzen gibt es T7,5.
Wäre an sich sinnfrei, fürs T8 neue Marken einzuführen, da somit für die Leute, die schon soweit sind (und das sind Viele)
die jetzigen Raids uninteressant werden würden und alle nur noch Ulduar gehen.

Auf jeden Fall wären ein paar neue Markenitems und Rufbelohnungen etc. ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vispi (11. Februar 2009)

aber so wie es jetzt ist kann es auch nicht bleiben 

die hero abzeichen des heldentums sind einfach nur sinn frei man rennt mit den dinger rum und weis nicht für was man sie ausgeben soll

wenn man seine raid id´s hat und man das game nur wegen dem teamplay spielt bleibt einem nur die hero inis 

und ich finde wenn man die heros tag täglich abklappert sollte es auch was erfreuliches irgend wann geben

ich würde gut mit klar kommen wenn items ab 200 + heldemtum abzeichen erst abgegeben werden 

aber das man die dinger nur noch nutzt damit man edelsteine holt ist einfach wenig erfüllend


----------



## Elinya (11. Februar 2009)

Jo irgendwie gibt es für Heldentum ausser 1-2 Sachen nur Mist!Selbst blaue Random dropps aus den Heros sind teilweise besser als die Epixe für Heldentum Embleme!Meiner Meinung nach sollten keine besseren Sachen implementiert werden sondern mal ein paar mehr(ruhig auch für mehr Embleme, hat ja eh fast jeder zu hauf)!


----------



## Violate (11. Februar 2009)

Elinya schrieb:


> Jo irgendwie gibt es für Heldentum ausser 1-2 Sachen nur Mist!Selbst blaue Random dropps aus den Heros sind teilweise besser als die Epixe für Heldentum Embleme!Meiner Meinung nach sollten keine besseren Sachen implementiert werden sondern mal ein paar mehr(ruhig auch für mehr Embleme, hat ja eh fast jeder zu hauf)!



Dem schließ ich mich an. Die Auswahl ist wenn man sich nur die Hero-Instanzen und das Zeug für Marken ansieht minimal. Auch wenn man optionen hat sich noch Gegenstücke beim Juwelier bauen zu lassen, ist das in meinen Augen etwas spärlich.

Gut, sieht man sich den Loot in Naxxramas an, ist die Auswahl an erreichbaren Items schon wesentlich höher, hier der Nachteil: das Zeug muss erstmal droppen und du musst das Zeug dann auch gewinnen.. Random so ne Sache, wenn beispielsweise 2 DKs, 1 Vergelter und ein Fury sich um die selbe Waffe kloppen.. Gildenintern kann mans über DKP erreichbarer machen.

Nett fänd ichs wenn man Rare-Drops in den Instanzen über irgendwelche Wege verbessern könnte, die Zwar nicht unbedingt an Naxx-Loot rankommen, aber sich irgendwo kurz davor Item-Stat-technisch aufhalten.

Wie verbessern ? Nun, wir haben genug Berufe die Trash-Items herstellen für irgendwelche Items die dann Final equipt werden können. Warum nicht hergehen und Ingi-, Schmied- und Juwelier-"Trash"-Loots nützlich für alle machen und Quests einbinden die es jedem ermöglichen aus einer Summe des Beruftrashes + beispielsweise ein rares Schmuckstück, ein Schmuckstück epischer Qualität herzustellen ( mit etwas verbesserten Werten ).

Möglichkeiten gäbe es genug.


----------



## Ohmnia (11. Februar 2009)

Es würde Sinn machen das mit Ulduar neue Embleme kommen, mir ist so als hätt ich auf den offi Foren gelesen sie werden Embleme des Erfolgreichen heissen.

Es wäre total Sinnfrei jetzt 500 Embleme der Ehre/Heldentums zu horten, mit Patchrelease sofort 2 T8 Items zu haben.

Ulduar kann mit T7 und Naxx 25 Equip betreten werden, T8 ist nicht notwendig um eine T8 Instanz zu meistern. Somit wäre es total unfair das manche schon beim ersten Betreten 2 oder 4 T8 Teile tragen. Die Embleme Items die man mit Ulduar erhalten wird werden ein höheres Itemlevel haben und sich mit T8 ergänzen, sprich Trinkets, Schuhe, Umhänge etc.. so wie jetzt halt T7/T7.5 mit Ehre/Heldentum Emblemen


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe doch, dass man mit den jetzigen Emblemen auch nur die jetzigen Items bekommen wird. Die Marken dienen eigentlich nur dem Zweck, Leuten ohne Drop/Würfelglück das Vorrankommen etwas zu erleichtern. Wer in die T9 Raids später will, der soll gefälligst zuerst T7 und T8 zum equippen spielen...


----------



## Ungodly (11. Februar 2009)

Guten morgen ...

According to a recent blue posts, a higher tier of Emblem will be introduced here and players will be able to exchange new rewards for [Emblems of Conquest].  QUELLE

MFG Ungodly


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. Februar 2009)

Ingerim schrieb:


> Bezweifel sehr stark das neue Empleme kommen ist ja kein Sinn dahinter. man braucht sowieso ewig bis man 80 Embleme des Ehre hat auch wenn man jede Woche alles Cleard also vondaher denke eher neue items. Wär ja sinnfrei neue Embleme und bezüglich dne neuen Emblemen blue post bzw quelle ansonsten mal abwarten






16 Marken glaub ich sinds für Naxx,4 (oder 5) für Sartharion und  2 für AK. Maly rechnen wir jetzt gar nicht.

Weiss jetzt nicht wo man 2 auf einmal bekommt, keine Ahnung, ich achte da nicht so drauf - weil ich eigentlich auch nix mehr brauch für Marken.

Brauchst du 4 Wochen für 80 25er Marken - was willst denn jetzt noch?

Zu BC-Zeiten gab es später dan Items für 150 Marken und sowas.



Es wird definitiv neue Embleme geben - und das ist auch gut so. Irgendwo steht jetzt ja schon die Quelle und in den Datenbanken sind die auch schon.


Auf der einen Seite schreien alle wie leicht nicht alles ist und jeder Depp mit T7 rumrennt und dann beschwert man sich über sowas.


Immerhin hat man dann viell. schon T8 oder entsprechendes und dann soll man mit dem nochmal durch´s leichte  Naxx rennen und die gleichen Marken wie in Ulduar bekommen?


----------



## [DM]Zottel (11. Februar 2009)

Was hier wieder für Müll drin steht. Wer zu faul ist die Blue Posts zu lesen soll bitte nicht hier rumschreiben dass es keine neue Hero Marken geben würde:



> According to a recent blue posts, a higher tier of Emblem will be introduced here and players will be able to exchange new rewards for [Emblems of Conquest].



Quelle: http://blue.mmo-champion.com/11/1491042278...system-faq.html (ihr müsst im tracker halt etwas suchen um die passende stelle zu finden, sollte man schaffen)

Hier noch ein Blue Post zu Ulduar und dem HARD-MODE != Hero Mode


> Ulduar will be on PTR in the future, but we're going to have tight controls in place on what can be tested at any given time. Ulduar will also not be up permanently like Naxxramas was in the WotLK Beta. If we have something to test, we'll make the zone and encounter available. If we don't, we'll disable the zone.
> 
> That being said, there's going to be a LOT of encounters to test in both 10 and 25 player modes. There will also be a whole lot of "hard modes" and achievements to test. We're shooting for most all of the encounters to have "hard modes" that allow raids to increase the challenge and reward level if they're up to it. We're pretty pleased with how Sartharion and his drakes worked, and we're going to expand on that idea extensively in Ulduar and future raids.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fares75 (11. Februar 2009)

Naja, wenns für die normalen Hero Marken nix mehr gibt, dann sehe ich auch nicht mehr ein, in Hero Inis zu tanken.
Viel Spass auf der Suche nach Random Gruppen für eure Twinks.
Denke mal das viele Casuals wie ich dann so denken werden.


----------



## Dedak (11. Februar 2009)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Naja, wenns für die normalen Hero Marken nix mehr gibt, dann sehe ich auch nicht mehr ein, in Hero Inis zu tanken.
> Viel Spass auf der Suche nach Random Gruppen für eure Twinks.
> Denke mal das viele Casuals wie ich dann so denken werden.



genauso seh ich das auch wieso noch eine hc machen wenn man die marken daraus eh nicht mehr für items verwenden kann weil man schon alles hat


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

Ohgott ein Casualtank weniger, fällt dann auchnet auf.

Da du eh Casual bist und somit wenig spielst fällt das eh net auf. Stammgruppe ftw, und Items sind momentan eh freeloot. Das jetzt wenigstens etwas unterschied geschaffen wird ist doch völlig normal.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Februar 2009)

ich hatte mir auch nur die caster - offhand geholt.... den rest konnte ich nicht brauchen.....


----------



## advanced08 (11. Februar 2009)

Dedak schrieb:


> genauso seh ich das auch wieso noch eine hc machen wenn man die marken daraus eh nicht mehr für items verwenden kann weil man schon alles hat



account gebundenen crap ?

kugeln ?

mount ?

deff/heal eq ?


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

Wenn man den ganzen Content eh auf Farmstatus hat macht man eh nur 1x die Woche paar Speedruns für evtl. nen Erfolg, nen Gildentwink zum Equippen, oder paar Marken für Kugeln macht isses doch Latte obs dann die neuen Items net für die alten Marken bekommt. Dann zu antworten mimi ich tanke nicht mehr iss scho süß, juckt dann eh keinen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Februar 2009)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Naja, wenns für die normalen Hero Marken nix mehr gibt, dann sehe ich auch nicht mehr ein, in Hero Inis zu tanken.
> Viel Spass auf der Suche nach Random Gruppen für eure Twinks.
> Denke mal das viele Casuals wie ich dann so denken werden.



das wird zum problem werden, da die masse der wow-spieler einfach nur geil auf leicht verdiente epics ist..... ein neuling oder twink darf dann mal gediegene 3h im handelschannel sein "lfg/lfm heroic" makro spamen..... nach langer, erfolgloser suche wird dieser dann gefrustet ausloggen.....

demnach sollten die heroic instanzen sowie der einstiegs-content interessant gehalten werden..... items auf t8 niveau darf es jedoch nicht geben..... eher wäre ich für neue rezepte (verzauberung, juwelenschleifen...usw...) die für hero marken erworben werden können.....


----------



## Freelancer (11. Februar 2009)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Soll nicht mit Patch 3.1 und Ulduar auch das T8 eingeführt werden?
> Momentan droppt ja T7 in den 10er Instanzen und ist für Embleme zu haben und in den 25er Instanzen gibt es T7,5.
> Wäre an sich sinnfrei, fürs T8 neue Marken einzuführen, da somit für die Leute, die schon soweit sind (und das sind Viele)
> die jetzigen Raids uninteressant werden würden und alle nur noch Ulduar gehen.
> ...



Das wird so sein das alle Ulduar gehen, den was soll man noch in Naxx die Instanz ist einfach nur öde, alleine schon weil es sie schon zu 60er Zeiten gab. Ok Neulinge Gelegenheitsspieler finden sie evtl toll aber Leute die schon ewig raiden haut der jetzige Content nicht gerade vom Hocker, bei uns sagen z.b viel das wenn Ulduar nicht wesentlich schwerer wird, das sie dann aufhören mit wow

Ich wüsste auch kein Grund warum es neue hero Teile geben sollte  die items werden einem doch so oder so hinterher geworfen wir haben nach der ersten Naxx id sogar unser dkp System abgeschafft weil es in Naxx einfach zuviele items gibt und man ja nur ein Abend braucht um den laden leer zu machen 

Bei uns haben fast alle full t7.5 und die mit im Todesritter pool sind haben das set schon fast 3 mal voll (Druiden) Todesritter haben das auch als deff und dd weil es einfach zuviel droppt ^^

Also ich warten nicht auf neue heromarken items sondern auf neuen content und da sind mir items eigentlich schnuppe ich will was leisten für meine Ausrüstung und nicht alles geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Resch (11. Februar 2009)

Ich werde für meine Guilsmembers trotzdem noch die "alten" Hero Inis Tanken, es soll ihnen ja auch noch Spaß machen. Denn ohne die Heros werden Sie wohl kaum den höheren Content zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Nexilein (11. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> kennst du kara wie es am anfang war?..... um einiges schwerer als der aktuelle content..... wotlk epics entsprechen grünen classic items bzw blauen bc items.... daran wird sich auch nix mehr ändern



Sorry, aber wie kommst du auf sowas?
Zu Classic Zeiten wurden einem die Epics auch schon hinterher geworfen, und das teilweise sogar ohne irgendwelches Ruf-Farmen.


----------



## _Raziel_ (11. Februar 2009)

Dass man sich T-Sachen für Marken holen konnte fand ich sowieso seltsam und unnötig, aber eben... für Casuals.

Jetzt aber diese vor den Kopf zu stossen und keine neuen 'Old'-Markenitems mehr anzubieten find ich dreisst. Klar seh ichs ein, dass man T8 nicht mit 'Old'-Marken kaufen dürfen sollte, aber zumindest Alternativ-Items (etwas besser als T7, aber schlechter als T8) sollte drin sein.

Die Alternativ-Items (mehrfach verwendbare Items wie die 'Gefrorene Kugel') momentan sind ein Witz, weil man sie irgendwann auch nicht mehr benötigt. Und was tun, wenn man nun mit 250+ Marken rumsteht und nichts mehr damit anfangen kann? Zumal man ja jetzt sogar noch Heroic-Raid-Marken in die normalen Heroic-Marken tauschen kann...

Also falls es keine neuen Items geben wird, frag ich mich ernsthaft, was Blizzard manchmal bei solchen Aktionen denkt.

Und das mit den fehlenden Tanks und Heilern in den Heroic-Inis stimmt schon. Is jetzt schon schwer Leute dafür zu begeistern. Wozu sollten die dann nachher überhaupt noch mitgehen? Zumal die meisten Heros vielen Leuten jetzt schon zum Hals raushängen.
Hoffe, es gibt irgendwann mal (Patch 3.4 oder 3.5) Ini-Zuwachs wie TDM oder eine bessere HDZ-Ini (die momentane is zwar gut gemacht, aber Öde)

Edit:
Ahja, um das ganze nicht Free-Loot für die 'Old'-Heroicmarken zu machen, könnten sies wie beim 'Sonnenzorn-Patch' handhaben und die neuen Items teurer verkaufen. Dann muss man sich dafür nämlich auch anstrengen und Heros, etc... machen.


----------



## advanced08 (11. Februar 2009)

ich denke mal das in ulduar nh 

die embleme der ehre droppen werden und in hc die embleme der ....

somit wäre die balance ganz gut der 10er stand wird wahrscheinlich auf 213 und der 25er auf 226 (aktuell maly) sein und es wird wieder nen encounter geben wie maly wo es dann anfangs gear für den t9 content gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aproc (11. Februar 2009)

Es steht geschrieben das definitiv neue Marken kommen und genau das finde ich sehr sehr nice xD


----------



## Shurkien (11. Februar 2009)

Es kommen neuen Embleme.Sogar von Blizz bestätigt.
Es kommt auch S6. Ebenfall bestätigt.
Neue Hero Items sind bisher nciht bestätigt.
Allerdings wäre es sinnlos neue Marken einzuführen ohne Belohnungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flatrian (11. Februar 2009)

Es wird Achievements geben, wo man auch Itembelohnungen bekommt. Die Casuals wurden 100%ig nicht vergessen.


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. Februar 2009)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Naja, wenns für die normalen Hero Marken nix mehr gibt, dann sehe ich auch nicht mehr ein, in Hero Inis zu tanken.
> Viel Spass auf der Suche nach Random Gruppen für eure Twinks.
> Denke mal das viele Casuals wie ich dann so denken werden.



Wer sagt, dass es nix mehr gibt?


Nur weil es neue Marken gibt, heisst es ja nicht, dass es nicht trotzdem für die alten was neues gibt?


Es gibt einfach neue Ulduar-Marken für die es was anderes gibt als für die Heldentum/Ehre-Marken.

Was ich auch richtig finde, Gründe hab ich vorher schon genannt - würde man in Ulduar "nur" dieselben Marken bekommen wie in 10er Naxx oder Heros, kann ich nach Ulduar, bekomm dort besseres Equip als in Naxx und geh dann Naxx und farm mir dort schneller die Marken und würde dann ans selbe Equip kommen wie Leute die sich Id für Id durch Ulduar kämpfen?


Es gibt aber anscheinend nur eine neue Art von Marken - zumindest so weit bekannt.

Die Frage ist wo man die bekommt - in der 10er UND 25er Version von Ulduar - eher nicht

Sinn würde es wohl machen dass es die neuen Marken in der 25er Version gibt und ev. in der 10er Version, die Marken die man jetzt in Naxx 25er bekommt.


Aber ich denke sehr wohl, dass es für die Hero-Marken neues Zeug gibt - teurer halt. So war es in BC ja auch.


----------



## advanced08 (11. Februar 2009)

nein wird es nicht bzw keine eq belohnungen belohnungen wie pets wappenröcke mounts etc jedoch schon 


btw 




<<< 400


----------



## Thrainan (11. Februar 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> account gebundenen crap ?
> 
> kugeln ?
> 
> ...



zu 1: genau crap 
zu 2: wir spielen nicht alle Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu 3: oh noch mehr drachen und mammuts*gähn*
zu 4: wer geht den für secondequip in Innis?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Februar 2009)

irgendwie sind doch alle zu verwöhnt....... ich bin immernoch der meinung dass ein epic auch wirklich episch sein sollte..... verbunden mit schweren contents und epischen questreihen..... der zug ist zwar schon lange abgefahren ....aber das rumheulen dass es kein t8 für heromarken gibt, finde ich lächerlich....

zu voll episch könnte man auch voll häufig sagen.... mir wäre es egal wenn ich nur blaues equip hätte......denn kein einziges item auf st 80 hat die bezeichnung "episch" verdient


----------



## advanced08 (11. Februar 2009)

zu 1 aber gut um twink hoch zu ziehen 

zu 2 was haben den jäger damit zu tun ?


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> zu 1: genau crap
> zu 2: wir spielen nicht alle Jäger
> 
> 
> ...




zu 1: jo das is wirklich Crap


zu 2: häh?


Er meint Gefrorene Kugeln, nicht Munition, die dann sowieso obsolet ist.

zu 3: jo, soviel dagegen hätt ich nix. Ich hab noch immer mein (damals) 40er Reitwolf, meinen epischen Reitwolf, meinen normalen Windreiter udn den epischen Windreiter - und sonst nix. Dämlich Ruf zu pushen für Mounts war mir zu blöd. Für nen Überbestand an Marken würd ich die aber kaufen

zu 4: Viele? Besonders mit Dual-Specc dann....


----------



## Thrainan (11. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> zu 1: jo das is wirklich Crap
> 
> 
> zu 2: häh?
> ...



2 ups. Sorry. Aber egal die dinger gibts eh wie sand am mehr. Also ich bekomm sie mit 2 Chars auf 80 und ausgeskillten berufen nicht verbraucht. Wegen denen geht aus meienr Gilde trotzdem keiner in ne hero

3. ja ok für manche ist das nen anreiz, aber für viele eben auch nicht. zweitere fallen halt weg.

4. ok mag durch dualspec mehr werden, aber bisher sammeln viele secondzeug doch eher "nebenbei" Und das wird sich denke ich nicht bei allen ändern. Ich habe nebenbei zum Beispiel sogar schon  ne zweite garnitur T7. Ohne es wirklich aktiv sammeln zu wollen.


----------



## noobi83 (11. Februar 2009)

Kingskorn schrieb:


> also ich wär mal dafür statt neue Epixe welche sowiso fürn arsch sind, mal paar neue Acc gebundene gegenstände, hab nähmlich schon alle... das finde ich die geilse idee seit langem von blizzard, danach das PVP system wieder mit rängen machen halt oldschool wie pre BC das waren noch zeiten da musste man sich das noch verdienen!


nur ma ne frage aus persoenlichem int warum hast du 34% blocken wenn du nicht crit immun bist oder habe ich da was verpasst das tauren keine 540 deff wertung brauchen ? naja lg das noobi
sry for oot


----------



## Shadowing (11. Februar 2009)

Ingerim schrieb:


> Bezweifel sehr stark das neue Empleme kommen ist ja kein Sinn dahinter. man braucht sowieso ewig bis man 80 Embleme des Ehre hat auch wenn man jede Woche alles Cleard also vondaher denke eher neue items. Wär ja sinnfrei neue Embleme und bezüglich dne neuen Emblemen blue post bzw quelle ansonsten mal abwarten



lest euch auf MMO-Champion einfach die news durch:
es kommen neue embleme: Embleme des Eroberers oder so ähnlich heißen die auf deutsch.
droppen dann in ulduar; trotzdem wirft das grad bei dem schreiben des threads für mich ne neue frage auf, und zwar: es droppen ja die 25iger badges, meinetwegen die badges des eroberers, was dropt denn dann in der 10er version? wenn da dasselbe dropt, wäre es ja bisschen komisch :/ oder die bringen halt 2 neue marken arten raus; das jedoch fände ich bissl übertrieben xD


----------



## advanced08 (11. Februar 2009)

embleme der ehre .... die werden auf ulduar 10er stand sein vom item lvl


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. Februar 2009)

Shadowing schrieb:


> lest euch auf MMO-Champion einfach die news durch:
> es kommen neue embleme: Embleme des Eroberers oder so ähnlich heißen die auf deutsch.
> droppen dann in ulduar; trotzdem wirft das grad bei dem schreiben des threads für mich ne neue frage auf, und zwar: es droppen ja die 25iger badges, meinetwegen die badges des eroberers, was dropt denn dann in der 10er version? wenn da dasselbe dropt, wäre es ja bisschen komisch :/ oder die bringen halt 2 neue marken arten raus; das jedoch fände ich bissl übertrieben xD




diesselbe Frage hab ich ja bissl weiter oben schon gestellt.


Entweder es kommen 2 neue Arten Marken für jeweils Ulduar 10er/25er 

Oder in der Ulduar 10er Version, droppen die jetzigen 25er Marken


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. Februar 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> embleme der ehre .... die werden auf ulduar 10er stand sein vom item lvl




Logisch wäre es - aber hast du ne Quelle?



Dann müssten aber auch neue Artikel für die jetzigen 25er Marken eingeführt werden - das jetzige ist relativ uninteressant, bzw. hast paar mal Naxx oder gar sowas schnelles und leichtes wie Sartharion oder AK schnell was besseres.


----------



## advanced08 (11. Februar 2009)

quelle hab ich keine aber das ist das einzigste logische ....

edit:jetzt verstanden was du mit neue artikel meinst ich denke mal das es so bleibt und blizz 10er und 25er trennt 

so das die kleinen gilden auch den ganzen content sehen können ohne in 25er raids zu gehen 


25er naxx = item lvl 213 (embleme der ehre)

10er ulduar = item lvl 213 (embleme der ehre)

25er ulduar = item lvl 226 (embleme des eroberers)


10er malygos = item lvl 213

25er malygos = item lvl 226

unbekannte 1 boss raid nh = item lvl 226 (vergleichbar mit 10er maly)

unbakannte 1 boss raid hero = itemlvl 2xx? (vergleichbar mit 25er maly)


----------



## Shadowstar79 (11. Februar 2009)

Sind doch grad mit WOTLK neue Marken gekommen , warum also jetzt schon wieder neue...


----------



## Thrainan (11. Februar 2009)

Es hie ja immer das die 10er innis auf dem niveu der vorherigen 25er  generation droppen sollen. Daher klingt Advance08 version ziemlich logisch.

Also wird es in ulduar 10er zwar T8 geben, das aber kaum von T7,5 unterscheidbar sein sollte, vom niveau her. Entsprechend müssten die Marken halt die Ehren Teile sein.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (11. Februar 2009)

Ich selbst finde auch das es besser wäre eine neue "Klasse" der Gegenstände zu erschaffen.

Lila trägt ja an sich jeder.

Legendär wäre doch was für Ulduar. Und dann wäre es auch wieder etwas besonderes.

Aber bitte dieses mal auch für 10er Gruppen bei denen der sogenannte "Skill" wesentlich wichtiger
ist als bei 25.
(Naxx 25 ist da das beste Beispiel: Taktik ? Alles zusammen ziehen und wegbomben)


----------



## advanced08 (11. Februar 2009)

legendäre items sind legendär oder willst du das bald alle nicht mit lila sondern mit orange rum laufen?

es werden bestimmt legendäre items kommen wie es damals schon in pre bc und in bc war 

es wird wahrscheinlich noch 3 (ohne 3.1) content patches geben wie damals zu bc 

daher lasst euch überraschen am ende heult ihr doch eh wieder rum 


mimimi content zu leicht / mimimi content zu schwer / mimimi alle legendär / mimimimi


----------



## Alien123 (11. Februar 2009)

Dedak schrieb:


> genauso seh ich das auch wieso noch eine hc machen wenn man die marken daraus eh nicht mehr für items verwenden kann weil man schon alles hat



Weil man eventuell nicht nur wegen Items in Instanzen geht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem ist sogut wie jede Klasse mittlerweile ne Hybrid Klasse bzw. man könnte sich ein wenig PvP Equip zulegen. Oder eventuell auch das grosse Mammut für 200 Marken.

Ausserdem kann man noch einige Erfolge einholen.


----------



## amphytrion (11. Februar 2009)

1. ja, es gibt neue Hero-Marken
2. ja, mit 3.1, weil damit kommt Ulduar, dort gibts die neuen Marken.
3. Neue Marken wären sinnlos ohne neue Epics. Soviel Logik sollte man eigentlich jedem zutrauen können da selbst drauf zu kommen!
4. ja, es gibt auf mo-champion teilweise Bilder des neuen T-Sets und n paar Waffen. Und da wieder 2 Rüstteile des Sets für Marken käuflich sein  werden...siehe 3.

5. Es is ganz egal ob manche hier GLAUBEN dass es keine neuen Marken gibt. Fakt ist, es steht in Blueposts!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


 Wissen war schon immer besser als glauben - also lest euch die blauen Texte auch mal durch bevor ihr was hier schreibt.


----------



## Thrainan (11. Februar 2009)

amphytrion schrieb:


> Wissen war schon immer besser als glauben - also lest euch die blauen Texte auch mal durch bevor ihr was hier schreibt.



Das petz ich dem Papst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amphytrion (11. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Das petz ich dem Papst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Petz dem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lieber in die Nase^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Das petz ich dem Papst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Warum, hat der auch behauptet, dass es keine neuen Marken geben wird?

Will er sonst auch keine Heros mehr machen?^^


----------



## Fares75 (11. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe einfach nur, das es neue Epic Items für die alten "normalen" Heromarken geben wird.
Und warum nicht auch T8 für 200 Heromarken?
Ich finde es anstrengender mit Randoms 200 Hero Marken zu farmen, als an einem Abend ,wie die "Pro´s", sich in einem 25er Raid mitziehen zu lassen um dann die Epics um die Ohren geschlagen zu bekommen.
Und jetzt labert mich bitte net zu, das 25er Raids schwer zu meistern wären und was besonders sind.
Ich als normalo hab auch schon AK 25er und Sarth 25er getankt.
Es ist ein Witz!
Es gibt immer ein paar Spacken die es nicht blicken und tot rumliegen, und trotzdem liegt der Boss.
Also erzählt mir nix, ihr imba T 7.5 Träger.


----------



## Dalmus (11. Februar 2009)

amphytrion schrieb:


> 5. Es is ganz egal ob manche hier GLAUBEN dass es keine neuen Marken gibt. Fakt ist, es steht in Blueposts!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich muß irgendwie den Link zu dem entsprechenden Bluepost verlegt haben...
Hilf mir mal eben bitte auf die Sprünge.


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2009)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Ich als normalo hab auch schon AK 25er und Sarth 25er getankt.
> Es ist ein Witz!


Du pickst auch genau die Zwei raus, die wirklich die einfachsten sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


KEin T8+ für die alten Heromarken, Ende, aus.

Man sollte schon den Teil des Contents spielen, der seinem eigenem Equipstand entspricht.
Wer anfangen will zu raiden, der soll gefälligst im Anfänger Raid anfangen. Und nicht durch Hero-Instanzen Farm direkt mal in die schwerste kommen.


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. Februar 2009)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach nur, das es neue Epic Items für die alten "normalen" Heromarken geben wird.
> Und warum nicht auch T8 für 200 Heromarken?
> Ich finde es anstrengender mit Randoms 200 Hero Marken zu farmen, als an einem Abend ,wie die "Pro´s", sich in einem 25er Raid mitziehen zu lassen um dann die Epics um die Ohren geschlagen zu bekommen.
> Und jetzt labert mich bitte net zu, das 25er Raids schwer zu meistern wären und was besonders sind.
> ...




Oi, deine Wortwahl...naja, da sagen wir mal nix zu.


Was habt ihr alle mit eurem T-Zeugs. Das meiste was in Naxx und so droppt ist besser als T7/T7,5. Manche Marken-Items (für 25er) sind auf dem Niveau.Und die gibts doch und wirds sicher mit Ulduar-Marken auch geben. Viell. gibts wieder T8-Teile eh auch. 

Ganz toll fänd ichs nicht - aber wie gesagt, auch bislang sind die meisten Naxx-Drops besser als T7 und die kriegt man wenigsten nicht über Marken.

Aber warum soll es das dann auch noch für alte Marken geben, egal für wieviele?
Überleg mal ne Gilde die jetzt 25er equipt ist - rusht durch 10er Naxx in kaum mehr als 3 Std, die meisten Heros dauern kaum mehr als 30min.
Wielang brauchst denn dann glaubst für 200 Marken?

So hätte man in kürzester Zeit sein T8 zusammen(odfer zumindest Teile) ohne überhaupt nen Fuss in Ulduar gehabt zu haben?


Für was soll das gut sein? Für solche die nicht nach Ulduar kommen? Aber dann die Frage - wozu brauchen die dann T8? Zum Dailys machen?


25er ist nicht viel härter, das stimmt schon. Paar tote fallen meistens nicht ins Gewicht.

Allerdings sind die DMG-Anforderungen bei Patchwork/Thaddius zb höher. Und bei Thaddius fallen ein paar Tote sehr schnell auf.


und du willst doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft AK und Sartharion mit Naxx vergleichen?

Was musst als Tank bei AK machen? Spotten beim Tausch und bissl durch die Gegend ziehen wegen der Wolke.
Und bei Sartharion (ohne Adds)? ähhmm...lass mich überlegen...aja - nix! Stehen und tanken, als Second-Tank ev. in die Portale und dort tanken. 


Anub,Heigan,Thaddius,Grobbulus,4 Reiter,etc.....ist da ein bissl was anderes.

Jetzt nicht die ultimative Herausforderung - aber mit AK und Sartharion jetzt mal überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen


----------



## David (11. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> kennst du kara wie es am anfang war?..... um einiges schwerer als der aktuelle content..... wotlk epics entsprechen grünen classic items bzw blauen bc items.... daran wird sich auch nix mehr ändern


Von a-z ein Schrottpost.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iaido (11. Februar 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie kommst du auf sowas?
> Zu Classic Zeiten wurden einem die Epics auch schon hinterher geworfen, und das teilweise sogar ohne irgendwelches Ruf-Farmen.




öhm wie soll ich das denn verstehen? redest du von den 3 die sich immer im 40er schlachtzug haben ziehen lassen? klar fällt es bei 40 leute weniger auf wenn 3 mist machen oder auch garnix machen, wie bei 25 leuten. Kenn niemanden von damals der durch BWL gezogen worden ist^^ ok, evtl. der Twink vom gildenleader, aber sonst auch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal abgesehen davon, bis all diese 40 Leute ihr Set voll hatten..... T2 - T2,5 - T3 waren ja wohl mal das aushängeschild! nicht so wie heute, wo man an den items zumindest nicht mehr erkennt ob jemand einigermaßen seinen Char im pve beherrscht.


----------



## Fares75 (11. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie versteht ihr mich nicht so ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was glaubt ihr was bei euch aufm Server am meisten geht?
25er Raids?
Nein!
Hauptbestandteile sind und bleiben die Hero Inis.
Warum?
Wie schon gesagt, man braucht nicht so viel Zeit wie fürn Raid, und es droppen auch gute Sachen und man kann Marken farmen.
Und bitte sagt doch nicht Heros sind easy-.-
Denkt doch dran das immer wieder faktoren gibt die dazu kommen,
z.B. unwissende Spieler die nicht Wissen was man bei z.B. Loken macht und so weiter.
Ich finde Heros wirkilch anspruchsvoll und ich könnte jeden Tag ein oder  zwei machen.
Sie machen wirklich Spass und genügen meinen Ansprüchen.
Aber wie gesagt, einen kleinen Ansporn bräuchte ich schon^^
Wieso kann man sich z.B. keine Epischen Schultern für Marken holen?
Gogo Blizzard, gib den High Contentlern ihr T8
und uns Fussvolk auch was ähnliches^^


----------



## Thoralfus (11. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> kennst du kara wie es am anfang war?..... um einiges schwerer als der aktuelle content..... wotlk epics entsprechen grünen classic items bzw blauen bc items.... daran wird sich auch nix mehr ändern




hero marken in raid inis gab es aber nicht von anfang an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   und der 2  teil des posts ist  ja noch nichtt mal  nem stilmittel würdig :9 weil weil selbst  mit übertreibung nicht annähernd hinkommt.

das einige blue aus inis besser sind für die jeweilige spielweise als lila das  war schon immer so und wird au immer so bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (11. Februar 2009)

Also ich hoffe schon das es ein paar neue epics für Heldentum Marken gibt die dann auf T7 niveau sind, denn meine Priesterin läuft immernoch mit ein paar blauen Schuhen und Schmuck (okay mit guten Stats) herum. Obwohl wir jede Woche Naxx 10er clearen und gelegentlich auch die 25er Inis. 
Es liegt vllt daran das in unserer Gilde nur gewürfelt wird und ich auch schon mal für weniger gut equipte Twinks zurück stecke, da die Verbesserungen mit T7 nun minimal sind, allerdings wär es schon nett wenn man sein equip mit dem neuen Patch dann zumindest auf T7 niveau anpassen kann. Denn ich denke das es noch genügend Spieler gibt die den Content clear haben nur einfach nicht die gewünschten items bekommen weil das dropglück ihnen nicht hold ist.

Wenn nicht wär ich dafür das man seine marken in nem 3Tage brennenden Feuer abfackeln kann, denn nützen tun sie einem ja überhaupt nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. Februar 2009)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Irgendwie versteht ihr mich nicht so ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Gut, bist du einer der wenigen die Heros anspruchsvoll finden. Das mag ev. bei Pech und ner schlechten Gruppe sogar stimmen - bei 5 Leuten fällt es halt extrem auf, wenn einer Mist baut - v.a. wenns dann Tank oder Heiler sind. Aber ansonsten?

Loken kannst mit entsprechenden Equip durchheilen, brauchst nichtmal mehr laufen. Mit guter Gruppe machst du die meisten Inis in ca. 30min. Pull,Aggro,bomben,und währenddessen gleich die nächste Gruppe pullen. 

Der Ansporn für Heros sind die Drops die´s dort gibt und die Marken repsektive, das Zeug das es für Marken gibt. Hast du das alles - geh doch einfach Random Naxx. 


Es faseln jetzt schon alle, dass der Content zu leicht ist (ich find Naxx ganz ok) und jetzt soll quasi gar kein Unterschied mehr gemacht werden? 

T8 oder entsprechendes für Hero-Marken. Ne...soll es doch gleich als Hero-Drop kommen, spart man sich ev. Marken sammeln...hmm  oder wie wärs T8 gegen Ruf (damits nicht zu schwer ist, schon ab respektvoll) bei ner Fraktion (natürlich eine wo man durch Quests schon Ende wohlwollend ist und wo´s nen Wappenrock und 25 Dailys á 500 Ruf gibt)


----------



## advanced08 (11. Februar 2009)

jo wär doch cool =D?


----------



## Ascanius (11. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich hatte mir auch nur die caster - offhand geholt.... den rest konnte ich nicht brauchen.....



Da rennt auch jeder caster mit rum... plus noch das eine krit-trinket und das wars dann auch... der rest is net wirklich zu gebrauchen.

Gefrorene Kugeln FTW^^


----------



## Shubunki (11. Februar 2009)

Boahh.. dieses ständige " mimimi-das-ist-alles-zu-einfach"-Geheule kann ich echt nicht mehr höhren. Es ist doch wie bei allen Spielen: Irgendwann kehr der Alltag ein und entweder finde ich mich damit ab, oder ich suche mir was anderes. Blizz bringt Änderungen ins Spiel.. keine Neuheiten. Was soll den auch kommen? Das Spieleprinzip liegt fest und in diesem Rahmen bewegen Sie sich nunmal.


----------



## Vispi (11. Februar 2009)

man will garnit gleichwertige Ausrüstung, wie sie Leute haben die Raiden gehen, für die Heldentum Abzeichen

blos es kann doch nicht sinn der Sache sein nur noch bei Raids seinen Main einzulogen und sonst rumzutwinken

natürlich geht man nicht nur wegen den Items oder Marken in ne Hero aber es sollte schon noch nen Anreiz da sein

was auf das man sich freuen kann ich glaube das ist nicht zuviel verlangt

es gibt nämlich auch Spieler den die rumtwinkerei tierigst den Hals raus hängt 

auch gibt es Spieler die beim wow pvp system das kalte brechen bekommen und deshalb fern bleiben davon


----------



## advanced08 (11. Februar 2009)

=o

du hast recht bin mit meinen main auch kaum noch on auser für raids und bissien buff food farmen da es kaum sinn macht ^^


----------



## Gerbalin (11. Februar 2009)

Ich würde am liebsten alle Marken aus dem Spiel nehmen. Leute die Raiden werden im Laufe der Zeit auch ihre Sachen haben der Rest braucht nichts wenn er nicht Raiden geht. Da reichen blaue oder grüne Sachen auch aus. Oder man lässt z.b. die gefrorenen Kugeln und damit kann man teure Epicsachen machen lassen bei Berufen. Dann bringen die Berufe auch wieder viel mehr. 

Desweiteren finde ich das es besser ist wenn man Arena-Items nur noch in Arena anlegen kann, dann werden die BG's auch wieder interessanter für Gelegenheitsspieler und Neulinge.


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. Februar 2009)

Vispi schrieb:


> man will garnit gleichwertige Ausrüstung, wie sie Leute haben die Raiden gehen, für die Heldentum Abzeichen
> 
> blos es kann doch nicht sinn der Sache sein nur noch bei Raids seinen Main einzulogen und sonst rumzutwinken




Das es neue Hero-Marken-Teile geben soll, dagegen hab ich ja gar nix. Nur gegen die Aussage, warum nicht T8 gegen Heromarken.


Je nach Equip/Skillung,etc könnte dann für jeden was dabei sein. zB wenn man bislang einfach Pech bzgl. Trinket-Drops hatte, ist der Marken-Spiegel die einzig gute Alternative.


Sowas soll sich ja nciht ändern - bin durchaus dafür dass da mehr kommt. Nur muss die Balance stimmen.

Ich zB bin grad noch zum raiden on, max. am We bissl Buff-Food und Dailys farmen - allerdings hab ich auch nicht die Zeit dazu was anderes zu machen.
Ich geh kaum in Heros. Ich brauch nix mehr aus Heros oder für Marken.

Und es kann ja auch nicht der Sinn sein, dass Leute die 7 Tage die Woche Zeit haben und  schweineleichte Heros abfarmen, die uU 30min dauern, gleiches oder entsprechendes Equip bekommen, wie jemand der sich in Ulduar durchbeisst und für sonstiges keine Zeit hat oder sich nehmen will?

In BC gabs später dann auch verdammt gute Items für Marken - aaaber da gab es für alles die gleichen Marken. Sprich Heros machen UND raiden brachte keinen Nachteil!


----------



## Akium (11. Februar 2009)

Adriftz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es gibt viele Grüchte um Patch 3.1 eine frage habe ich gibt es Informationen ob es wieder neue Hero Items gegeben wird und wie die Werte sein sollen bzw gibt es schon irgendwo die neuen Hero Items zu sehen ?
> 
> ...




Öhm... Die Items von Patch 2.4 kamen raus als letzter großer Inhaltspatch von BC. 
Da war BC schon ne ganze Weile auf dem Markt. 

Wie lange gibt es nu WoLk ?   2 Monate... Glaubst du wirklich dass Blizz nun schon seine ganze Munition verschiesst, und grade nach ein paar Wochen die Mega-Items für Hero-Marken ins Spiel patcht ?  Never ever.


----------



## Vispi (11. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Und es kann ja auch nicht der Sinn sein, dass Leute die 7 Tage die Woche Zeit haben und  schweineleichte Heros abfarmen, die uU 30min dauern, gleiches oder entsprechendes Equip bekommen, wie jemand der sich in Ulduar durchbeisst und für sonstiges keine Zeit hat oder sich nehmen will?



natürlich soll man wenn man dann ulduar raiden geht bessere Items erhalten 

nur sollte man eben auch Sachen für Marken anbieten die sich lohnen 

leider muss man sagen das Zeit schon immer ein wichtiger Faktor in einem MMORPG war und ist 

und Leute die 7 Tage in der Woche sich einen abfarmen die langweiligen Inis ertragen müssen sollten auch belohnt werden 

es kann nicht sein das Leute die viel mehr Zeit täglich einsetzen für ihren char genauso viel oder sogar weniger erreichen als jemand der einmal die Woche 4 stunden  zum raiden einlogt

auf der anderen Seite wie schon gesagt hat man seine Raid ID und ist durch steht man in Dalaran und guckt die Wand an weil sich nix mehr lohnt 

es müssen neue Sachen her von mir aus auch völlig überteuert das Leute die viel Zeit haben eben auf solche Sachen farmen können 

das stört dann auch nicht die Raider die die gleichen oder leicht verbesserte Items in einem Bruchteil der Zeit erreichen können im Raid

und jeden Tag Hero ini grps aufzubaun und das Random ist meist stressiger als jeder gut geplante Raid in ner Stammgrp ^^


----------



## Thrainan (11. Februar 2009)

Zeit ist halt die große "Wärung" 
Da muss man sich halt mit abfinden. Das wird sich wohl auch nicht ändern und bei jeglicher Disskusion über dieses Thema muss man sich klar sein, das bleibt halt so.

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das es neue Items, auch für die akteullen marken gibt. Zum Beispiel neue trinkets, bisher können viel Klassen nur eins sinnvoll Tragen. Warum nicht noch nen zweites für Marken auf selben Itemlevel?
Diverse Slots werden bisher garnicht bedient. Da könnte Blizz noch nachlegen, evtl haben sie sich die ja sogar absichtlich freigehalten. 

Tankitems haben zum Beispiel oft Parieren, da sie offensichtlich auch für DKs und Druiden (?) gut sein sollen. Aber on allen avoidancestats ist das für Pala und Krieger das schlechteste. Man nimmts klar, es macht einen besser. Aber wenn sie stattdessen was mit blocken, oder Ausweichen drauf wäre fände das auch abnehmer.
Ebenso heileritems. Nette sachen für pala oder Schamanen. Aber mal nen heileritem mit Wille drauf und ich würde es endlich auch als Priester bzw. Druide brauchen können. 

Für DDler könnte man auch beim selben slot Items mit verschiedenen Statverteilungen machen. Warum nur nen Ring mit krit und AP, vieleicht stattdessen einen mit Ap und tempo, oder andere Kombos. 
Dazu kann wie gesagt das itemlevel gleich bleiben, aber trotzdem wäre für viele was nettes dabei, das man noch gerne hätte.


----------



## Ingerim (11. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> 16 Marken glaub ich sinds für Naxx,4 (oder 5) für Sartharion und  2 für AK. Maly rechnen wir jetzt gar nicht.
> 
> Weiss jetzt nicht wo man 2 auf einmal bekommt, keine Ahnung, ich achte da nicht so drauf - weil ich eigentlich auch nix mehr brauch für Marken.
> 
> ...




Naja mir persöhnlich isses ja sowieso Wayne da ich ja sowieso aktiv alles Raide und nur noch Sath mit 3 Drakes fehlt mich würds nur wundern da WOTKL ja als sehr Casualfreundlich angepriesen worden ist aber wens wirklich so ist lob an Blizz man kann sich wieder nen wenig Hervorheben.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Februar 2009)

David schrieb:


> Von a-z ein Schrottpost.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vieleicht....aber du musstest ja zusätzlich noch ne ladung müll auf den schrotthaufen werfen ...naja, ist ja nichts neues bei dir


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (11. Februar 2009)

sry passt vllt net dazu aber soll t8 mit ulduar kommen?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Februar 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> sry passt vllt net dazu aber soll t8 mit ulduar kommen?



ja..... t8 token wird es in ulduar geben


----------



## black_assassin (11. Februar 2009)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, wo manche ihr Gerüchte immer hernehmen, aber der aktuelle Stand sieht so aus:
Uldar 10 droppt Naxxe 25er Marken. Die Ausrüstung die droppt wird das gleiche lvl wie Naxxe 25 Gegenstände haben.
Uldar 25 wird neue Marken droppen, die man logischerweise dann auch gegen NEUE Gegenstände tauschen kann.
Das Itemlvl sollte entweder das von Maly/Kel -Gegenständen aus dem 25er sein, oder ne Idee besser.

Hoffe mal das räumt hier mal mit den Gerüchten auf.....


----------



## advanced08 (11. Februar 2009)

@black assain zeig blue post wo das bestätigt wird ? ansonsten ist es auch nur ein gerücht wie das hier unten von mir ....



advanced08 schrieb:


> quelle hab ich keine aber das ist das einzigste logische ....
> 
> edit:jetzt verstanden was du mit neue artikel meinst ich denke mal das es so bleibt und blizz 10er und 25er trennt
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexilein (11. Februar 2009)

Iaido schrieb:


> öhm wie soll ich das denn verstehen? redest du von den 3 die sich immer im 40er schlachtzug haben ziehen lassen?



Nein, ich rede davon, daß man die ersten Epics bereits mit ca. Lvl 40 für ein bisschen PvP bekommen hat; ohne irgendwelche Arenawertungen oder ähnliches.
Und davon, daß man auf Lvl60 durch die T0,5 Questreihe sowie einige andere Quests Epics bekommen hat, indem man ein bisschen durch normale 5er Instanzen gewandert ist. Wohlgemerkt keine hero Instanzen, sonder solche die man auch grün/blau equipt gut überstehen konnte.



Iaido schrieb:


> T2 - T2,5 - T3 waren ja wohl mal das aushängeschild! nicht so wie heute, wo man an den items zumindest nicht mehr erkennt ob jemand einigermaßen seinen Char im pve beherrscht.



Da gebe ich dir recht, aber T2 - T3 entspricht auch nicht T7, sondern wohl eher T8 bis T9, und das wurde mir bisher noch nicht hinterhergeworfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die große Herausforderung auf dem Weg zu T1 bestand darin, 40 Mann zusammen zu bekommen und so auf die Gruppen zu verteilen, daß möglichst jeder alle relevanten Auren abbekommen hat. 
Die größte Schwierigkeit beim ersten MC Raid meiner damaligen Gilde war, daß unter den 40 Mann eine ganze Menge waren, denen Begriffe wie Aggro überhaupt nichts gesagt haben. Also hat sich der damalige Raidleiter vor dem ersten Raid hingesetzt und notiert, welche Klasse mit welchen Aktionen viel Aggro zieht. Und dann wurde im TS gesagt: "Achtung Krieger, wenn ihr nicht tankt, dann dürft ihr Spot nicht benutzen", etc.
Der Raid lief damals ziemlich gut, aber ich möchte nicht wissen wie ein Naxraid heute mit einer derart miesen Gruppe laufen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob ich ein Aushängeschild wie das alte Nax oder Sunwell brauche, das kaum jemand zu Gesicht bekommen hat, lasse ich jetzt einfach mal offen...
Ich habe beide Inis nicht von innen gesehen, und kenne eine ganze Menge T2/T5 Leute denen es ebenso geht, ohne das ich bei ihnen einen Mangel an Skill festellen konnte...


----------



## onekel (11. Februar 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie kommst du auf sowas?
> Zu Classic Zeiten wurden einem die Epics auch schon hinterher geworfen, und das teilweise sogar ohne irgendwelches Ruf-Farmen.


Aber nicht vor BC. Da waren lila Items noch episch weil es nicht jeder hatte.


----------



## Orgoron (11. Februar 2009)

Tja das momentane Problem ist ja das Naxx das neue Kara sein soll aber die items in Kara lagen unter denen der alten Heros uns es gibt auch noch ein paar Leute die nich Raiden wollen oder können.

Die können jetzt 5000 Embleme des Heldentums und 10 k von diesen komischen Splittern sammeln und das wars dann oder was Blizz.

Wobei wir jetzt mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad der 25er Inis aussen vor lassen wollen mann muss einfach nur 25 Mann finden die genug Zeit haben da durchzulatschen.

Was ist an den 5er Inis so schlimm die können schwerer sein als alles andere da gibts es dann halt nur einen Tank und einen Heiler und wenn einer schwächelt trifft das sofort die ganze Gruppe.


Irgenwie ist die ganze Balnace in WoW die ich eigentlich nicht schlecht fand aus den Fugen geraten.


----------



## schenkbael (11. Februar 2009)

was stresst ihr da schon wieder??
blizz machts iwie die eine hälfte heult dann wieder und die andere freut sich...
egal was sie machen....
wartets ab und seht dann weiter
und wems net passt soll was anderes zocken...

mfg schenk@ baelgun


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (11. Februar 2009)

Ingerim schrieb:


> Bezweifel sehr stark das neue Empleme kommen ist ja kein Sinn dahinter. man braucht sowieso ewig bis man 80 Embleme des Ehre hat auch wenn man jede Woche alles Cleard also vondaher denke eher neue items. Wär ja sinnfrei neue Embleme und bezüglich dne neuen Emblemen blue post bzw quelle ansonsten mal abwarten




# Ein neuer Gegenstandsrang wird eingeführt, welcher über "Embleme der Eroberung" erstanden werden können, die in der 25-Mann Version von Ulduar plünderbar sind. 
# In der 10-Mann Version von Ulduar können "Embleme der Ehre" (bisher nur 25-Mann) geplündert werden.


----------



## RoOniX (11. Februar 2009)

ich fände es gut wenn es auch mal wieder ne richtig knackige pre-q Reihe geben würde dass nicht gleich jede Gilde Ulduar auf famstatus hat. eben so wie damals BT/Hyjal etc


----------



## Kwatamehn (12. Februar 2009)

onekel schrieb:


> Aber nicht vor BC. Da waren lila Items noch episch weil es nicht jeder hatte.



Lol....


Was ihr immer mit lila und Epic habt. Epic ist nicht gleich Epic.

Es gibt manche blaue/rare Items die wenn man auf die Gesamtverteilung der Werte seines Chars achtes BESSER sidn als ein poppeliges Epic.


Mit BC konnte ich als Lederer mal relativ easy 3 Epics herstellen(genau wie jetzt) - die waren nicht grad schlecht, aber sonderlich toll waren die auch nicht.

Es gab genug Ruf-Fraktionen die WEIT mehr Epics zur Verfügung stellten als jetzt und teilweise richtig gute. Und selbst ohne Waffenrock hatte man manche relativ rasch auf ehrfürchtig(gerade Aldor/Seher und dann die Insel-Fraktion mit ihren 700 Dailys die man in 30min gemacht hat, auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen ging verdammt schnell)

Dann hattest du Heros und Marken-Teile. Später noch mehr und verdammt gute Marken-Items (wenn tw. auch teuer - dafür gab es aber auch überall nur die gleichen Marken, aber schon vor Nerf gab es genug "schnelle" Random-Kara-Runs)


Also wer meint in BC waren Epics was besonderes - kann das nicht sonderlich lang gespielt haben.


Was bekommt man aktuell für Marken? Wieviele T7-Teile sinds? Keine Ahnung ich hab die nicht gekauft, aber ist ja nciht das komplette Set und auch "nur" T7 und nicht T7,5. Und wenn man sich 25er Dropps ansieht, sollte man merken, dass es da weit besseres als die T-Sets gibt, für viele lohnt sich ev. der 2er Bonus, der 4er Bonus ist meist völlig uninteressant und von den Werten gibts so gut wie immer bessere Teile.Und sonst? Trinket viell.,Ring viell., aber ich glaub keine Klasse kann sich komplett und gut ausrüsten.

Kein Vergleich mit BC zu späterer Zeit, wo du (wenn auch über viel) Marken Items im T5/6-Niveau bekommen konntest - über Marken die in jeder Hero und jedem Raid gedroppt sind.


----------



## Thrainan (12. Februar 2009)

onekel schrieb:


> Aber nicht vor BC. Da waren lila Items noch episch weil es nicht jeder hatte.


Na und? Ist mir erlich gesagt scheißegal ob das item noch 5 oder 500 andere haben. Solange ich es habe und brauchen kann freu ich mich, fertig aus.


----------



## advanced08 (12. Februar 2009)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> # Ein neuer Gegenstandsrang wird eingeführt, welcher über "Embleme der Eroberung" erstanden werden können, die in der 25-Mann Version von Ulduar plünderbar sind.
> # In der 10-Mann Version von Ulduar können "Embleme der Ehre" (bisher nur 25-Mann) geplündert werden.




so wie nostradamus es vor hergesagt hat xD


----------



## Gerbalin (12. Februar 2009)

onekel schrieb:


> Aber nicht vor BC. Da waren lila Items noch episch weil es nicht jeder hatte.



Pre BC genau wie BC interessiert heute kein Schwein mehr!


----------



## Adriftz (12. Februar 2009)

da habe ich ja was angezettelt ^^ und hat denn jemand schon im net die neuen items gefunden ?


----------



## Dubstep (12. Februar 2009)

Auf mmo-champion.com sind leider nur Ulduar drops zu finden, sowie T8, aber ist ja schon alter Hut die Meldung eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über neue Items per Badges bisher noch nichts aufgetaucht oder gefunden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Alex


----------



## Todeshieb (12. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Desweiteren finde ich das es besser ist wenn man Arena-Items nur noch in Arena anlegen kann, dann werden die BG's auch wieder interessanter für Gelegenheitsspieler und Neulinge.



Würde ich auch besser finden - super Idee!

Momentan kann man sich ja ne komplette blaue (gegen Marken) oder epische (25er Raid) PvP-Rüssi holen, ohne jemals in einem BG gewesen zu sein. Weshalb eigentlich? Im Umkehrsinn müsste es eigentlich auch T7 für Ehre geben ...


----------



## advanced08 (12. Februar 2009)

die pveler haben gesagt 

MIMIMIMIMIMI

daher gibts das jezt gegen marken zudem sind die halt für leute da die gelgentlich pvp machen ^^


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. Februar 2009)

von blizzard wurde ja bisher noch kein T8,5 angekündigt.
ich gehe daher von aus, das in ulduar10 kein T8, sondern T7,5 droppen wird.

denn es würde keinen sinn machen, wenn T8 dasselbe itemlevel (213) wie T7,5 hat. würde dann zwar anders aussehen, aber hätte dieselben stats.


----------



## advanced08 (12. Februar 2009)

andere setboni?

andere stats ? statt haste crit ? 

statt crit hit?

mehr str statt ausdauer ? es gibt sehr viele varianten ...


----------



## Garnalem (12. Februar 2009)

# Ulduar wird der World of WarCraft hinzugefügt und ist in 10 und 25 Mann Formaten zugänglich. Ihr könnt dort eine Menge neuer Bosse, Erfolge und Gegenstände finden.
# Zahlreiche Bosse in 10 und 25-Mann Ulduar werden in einen "Hard Mode" involviert sein, ähnlich denen von Sartharion dem Onyxwächter. Diese Erfolge bieten zusätzliche Gegenstandsbelohungen, ebenso wie in manchen Fällen neue Titel und Reittiere. (Quelle 1; Quelle 2)
# Ein Optionaler "Hard Mode" Boss kann in Ulduar angetroffen werden. Dieser Boss ist so abgestimmt, dass er selbst für die erfahrensten Spieler eine Herausforderung darstellt. (Quelle)
# Ein neuer Gegenstandsrang wird eingeführt, welcher über "Embleme der Eroberung" erstanden werden können, die in der 25-Mann Version von Ulduar plünderbar sind. (Quelle)
# In der 10-Mann Version von Ulduar können "Embleme der Ehre" (bisher nur 25-Mann) geplündert werden. (Quelle)
# Ein neuer Flügel von Archavons Kammer wird eröffnet, der eine Ulduar ebenbürtige Herausforderung für die Fraktion, die Tausendwinter kontrolliert, darstellt. In der 10-Mann-Version wird es "tödlicher Gladiator" Ausrüstung geben. Während in der 25-Mann-Version die neuen "Furious Gladiator" Gegenstände - ausgenommen der Brust - droppen werden. (Quelle)
# Ein neues Dual-Spezialisierungssystem wird ins Spiel implementiert, das euch erlaubt mehr als ein Talent-, Glyphen- und Aktionsleistenset festzulegen. (Quelle)
# Manaregeneration wurde erheblich verringert, um Mana-Management für Zauberklassen wichtiger zu gestalten. Das schließt Manaregeneration außerhalb der 5-Sekunden-Regel ein. (Quelle)
# Das Verbesserte-Wasserelementar-Talent wurde aus dem Frostbaum des Magiers entfernt und gegen einen Erfrischungs-Buff ersetzt (ähnlich dem Schattenpriester). Was ihn somit zur vierten Klasse mit Erfrischung macht. (Quelle)

www.rpguides.de


----------



## Shrukan (12. Februar 2009)

Ehrlich die Menschen die wegen der nutzlosen Heromarken rumweinen, den kann ich nur vor den Kopf hauen.

1. Wie fast die ganze Community schreit:"Content ist so einfach, Items werden nachgeschmissen.", weiß ich auch nicht wieso man sich wegen diesen Marken aufregen kann.
2. Wenn man in eine Hero geht und es da Items droppen + Marken dann sollten die gekauften Items auf dem gleichem Niveau sein, sonst wäre das ganze System sinnlos.

Wieso?
weil.. wenn man Hero geht und Naxx-Niveau-Equip kriegt was soll man bitte noch Naxx gehen?
Dann gibt es noch die Ehre-Marken und dafür kriegt man Items mit Ulduar-Niveau usw..
Das macht doch einen Instanz einfacher als die andere und schon fast überflüssig vom Niveau.


----------



## GreenIsaac (12. Februar 2009)

Ich find das heroic Marken System ziemlich fürn arsch... hab mir ein teil geholt und jetzt vergammeln alle Marken. und ich sehe nicht ein, nen twink auszustatten! -.-


----------



## Shrukan (12. Februar 2009)

Für die Marken kann man noch eingefrorene Kugeln kaufen -> verticken.
Sonst lasst es ^^ ich hoffe Blizz macht nicht den Fehler und wirft den Casuals noch mehr nach als es momentan schon ist.


----------



## ReWahn (12. Februar 2009)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Naja, wenns für die normalen Hero Marken nix mehr gibt, dann sehe ich auch nicht mehr ein, in Hero Inis zu tanken.
> Viel Spass auf der Suche nach Random Gruppen für eure Twinks.
> Denke mal das viele Casuals wie ich dann so denken werden.



accountgebundene items? pvp equip? 2nd equip?

ach richtig, wenns nicht immer bessere epics für immer weniger aufwand gibt ist es ja uninteressant für dich...
aber mal ehrlich, heromarken sind nicht dafür da, durchs abfarmen der selben 5er heros, die pre-t7-niveau haben, t8 equip zu kriegen. leuchtet ein oder?

btw sind die meisten tanks, die random gehen, kaum zu was zu gebrauchen, weil die guten tanks sich vor stammgruppenanfragen kaum retten können ;P


----------



## Lazarus07 (13. Februar 2009)

hoffe da kommt irgendwas  noch kann mich mit den marken schon tod werfen
von mir aus ein tausch 10 hero gegen 1 25er marke   andersrum gehts schon aber wer macht son blödsinn?


----------



## Akium (13. Februar 2009)

Nu wartet doch mal ab...   WoLk ist grad mal 2,5 Monate alt.  
Spätestens dann, wenn in den normalen 5 er heros und in Naxx 10 überhaupt nichts mehr los ist, wird Blizz sicherlich nen Hebel finden, die Leute wieder in den Content zu bewegen.. ^^ 

Mit Ulduar kommen neue Marken, und eben auch logischerweise neue Belohnungen für diese.. 

Für die alten Marken lassen die sich 100 % was einfallen.  Sicherlich nicht solche Megateile wie damals in Patch 2.4, aber die ein oder andere Lücke wird da sicher geschlossen. 

In BC hätte man in Kara wie auch bei sämtlichen Heros den Schlüssel rumdrehen können, weil das letzte halbe BC-Jahr da kein Mensch mehr rein gegangen wäre... 

Ich wette da kommt dann irgendwas, dass man z.b. 20 Heromarken gegen 1  bessere umtauschen kann... Aber bis dahin werden noch ein paar Monate vergehen, genau bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo in Naxx und in den 5 er Heros gähnende Leere herrscht. 

Kauft euch doch für die 25 er Marken die BoE-Items und vertickt sie im AH...^^


----------



## advanced08 (13. Februar 2009)

wäre doch nice wenn es für die hero marken rezepte geben würde =)


----------



## Marci2929 (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen... ich wollte auch mal was dazu sagen.

Also 
1. freue ich mich riesig auf den Content-Patch.
2. Muss ich sagen das Blizz ein Astreines Addon mit Wotlk hingelegt hat es gibt tolle q reihen sehr schöne hc inis und auch Sanktum und Maly sind gut geworden..

Dann zu dem Thema mit den Marken... ich selber hab den Content clear bis auf sartha 3d muss aber sagen, dass ich das mit den Marken so wie es jetzt ist super finde. Ich meine es kann sich kein Char nur durch Marken ausstatten, es muss weiterhin jeder in die HC-inis und Raid-inis... die Markensachen sind nur eine erleichterung für die Leute die nicht so Viel zeit haben. Natürlich sollten in einer Raidini bessere Sachen droppen wie für Marken erhältlich.

Und die Leute die Ihren Main nur noch zum Raiden hinstellen und sagen sie müssen Twinken weil es nichts mehr zu tun gibt für Ihren Main außer 1 mal raiden in der Woche sind meiner meinung nach Lügner.

Ich selbst spiele einen dd Pala. Ich laufe weiterhin hc inis und mache Pvp, farme Marken ect. um mein Heal, Tank und PvP gear zu sammeln. Zudem gibt es so viele Archivements die man machen kann. Ich bin jeden Tag mehrere Std. online und muss sagen mir ist noch nie Langweilig mit meinem Main gewesen. Und das Rumgeheule, von einigen leuten"ach jetzt trägt jeder epix und die inis sind zu leicht" ist doch totaler Schwachsinn. Wenn die jenigen sich damit brüsten müssen ui ich habe alles full epic haben einfach ein minderwertigkeitskomplex. Zudem sagt das gar nix über einen Spieler aus wenn er epic ist. Das wichtigste bei WoW ist immernoch der skill und dabei ist es völlig egal ob der blau oder lila ist. Hatte selber schon leute in der grp. die lila waren und vom dmg/heilen her schlechter waren als andere die ich kenne die nur blau sind. Ich finde wenn man sich schon Profilieren muss, wenn dann über den skill nicht über das equip. Außerdem versteh ich sowieso nicht was es immer zum Heulen gibt, wenn einem das Spiel aus was für einem Grund auch immer nicht mehr gefällt, dann einfach was anderes Zocken. 

So jetzt bin ich ein bisschen von dem eig. Thema abgestreift^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich find es gut wenn es neue Marken und neue Items mit dem Content gibt, zumal man auch den leuten eine Chance auf gutes equip geben muss die nicht die Zeit fürs Raiden haben(gibt viele die jeden morgen um 6 aufstehen müssen zur Arbeit< so wie ich auch^^, allerdings hält mich das nicht vom raiden ab).


----------



## Marienkaefer (18. Februar 2009)

Ingerim schrieb:


> Bezweifel sehr stark das neue Empleme kommen ist ja kein Sinn dahinter. man braucht sowieso ewig bis man 80 Embleme des Ehre hat auch wenn man jede Woche alles Cleard also vondaher denke eher neue items. Wär ja sinnfrei neue Embleme und bezüglich dne neuen Emblemen blue post bzw quelle ansonsten mal abwarten



Also ich hab zu viele Embleme. Ich hatte fast 100 Embleme zu viel und hab mir Vergelter EQ geholt.
Jetzt hab ich schon wieder 30 Embleme und kann mit dem Tank EQ anfangen.
Und nein, ich sitze nicht 24/7 vorm Laptop (Ich gehe arbeiten und hab nen Freund).
Die Heros sind um einiges kürzer als Früher. Gun Drak und Burg Hero hat man in nicht mal ner halben Stunde durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab aber auch schon von einigen gehört, dass es neue Embleme geben soll und ich finde es macht auch Sinn.
In Naxx bekommt man zwar gutes EQ - aber sehr leicht.
Ulduar wird schwerer und das wird auch belohnt.
Der Sinn dahinter ist, dass auch Leute die keine Chance auf Ulduar haben zu guten Equipment kommen und Leute, die Ulduar raiden auch dementsprechend "belohnt" werden.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (25. Februar 2009)

weiß garnicht warum ihr rumheult.
sicher wird es wieder 2 T8 teile für marken geben.

und da in ulduar10 ehre marken droppen, wird man gegen die jetztigen 25er marken auch T8 kaufen können.
also wer jetzt schonmal marken spart, kann dann direkt zum start des patchs 2 T8 items kaufen, ohne jemals ulduar gesehen zu haben.

und das ist schon genug. gegen heromarken auch noch T8 wäre eindeutig zuviel des guten.

oh ulduar ist zu schwer. hmmm mach ich also paar heros, hol mir gegen marken dann ulduarzeug und alles wird einfacher...


ausserdem würde jeder bereits beim start des patchs mit allen neuen markenitems rumlaufen, denn die meisten dürften ja genug heromarken haben. lassen sich ja schnell farmen.
einmal täglich vf, burg und nexus. die sind schnell gemacht (auch mit jeder rndgruppe und sogar mit besoffenem tank), da hat man am tag seine 15 marken zusammen.
plus eventuelle dailyhero.
aufwand, etwa 1:30h am tag.

sorry aber das wäre einfach zu einfach und daher ist es gut, das es in ulduar neue marken gibt.


womöglich gibt es paar monate vor start des neuen addons dann wieder gute items gegen heromarken. aber jetzt ganz sicher nicht.
aber könnte mir vorstellen, dass es neue gems und rezepte gibt. schließlich hat blizzard ja einige gems noch nicht eingeführt.


----------



## Dragó82 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich tippe das Für Hero Marken mehr Twink Zeugs kommt gibt ja bisher nur einige Waffen (nicht mal für alle Klassen) und Schultern, tippe mal auf Helme neue Waffen und Ringe.


----------



## Heydu (25. Februar 2009)

Vispi schrieb:


> aber so wie es jetzt ist kann es auch nicht bleiben
> 
> die hero abzeichen des heldentums sind einfach nur sinn frei man rennt mit den dinger rum und weis nicht für was man sie ausgeben soll
> 
> ...



ach, danke lieber Gott!!
Es gibt noch Menschen, die vernünftig denken können und nicht nur egos sind!!
Es gibt doch noch Menschen, die auch Rücksicht auf andere nehmen

hast meinen tag echt gerettet
danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zermeran (25. Februar 2009)

Kauft Edelsteine oder Frozen Orbs und verscherbelt sie im AH ;-)

Genausi wie mit den epischen Edelsteinen in tbc.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (25. Februar 2009)

Hm, 99% der Posts hier fasse ich mal zusammen mit: "Wenn ich nichts mehr aus der Ini brauch, dann geh ich da nicht mehr hin". Zum Glück spielt ihr wohl alle auf anderen Servern, denn bei uns findet man immer noch Leute für Instanzen, auch wenn die schon alles haben und nichts mehr brauchen, aber noch ein Fückchen von MMO Gedanken haben. 

Überlegt doch mal so: Wozu sammelt ihr denn das "Beste Gear" ? Um wenn ihr es habt auszuloggen und zu warten bis neuer Content kommt? Oder um es zu benutzen?


----------



## MadMat (25. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Also ich hab zu viele Embleme. Ich hatte fast 100 Embleme zu viel und hab mir Vergelter EQ geholt.
> Jetzt hab ich schon wieder 30 Embleme und kann mit dem Tank EQ anfangen.
> Und nein, ich sitze nicht 24/7 vorm Laptop (Ich gehe arbeiten und hab nen Freund).
> Die Heros sind um einiges kürzer als Früher. Gun Drak und Burg Hero hat man in nicht mal ner halben Stunde durch
> ...



Dennoch hätt ich gern soviel Zeit, so lang nach Grp zu suchen, um täglich 20 - 30 Marken zu machen. 
Ich für meinen Teil hab die Marken für das Reittier und inzwischen 3 Teile Acc-Ware getauscht. Würd gern in dem Stiel weiter machen,
aber auf mehr als 3 Inis am Tag komm ich selten, teilweise 2, weils Gruppen suchen einfach nur ewig dauert.
Also entschliesst man sich für 2 schnelle inis.

Grüße


----------



## Lootelf (25. Februar 2009)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach nur, das es neue Epic Items für die alten "normalen" Heromarken geben wird.
> Und warum nicht auch T8 für 200 Heromarken?


Ich bitte dich. T8-Content wird (hoffentlich) deutlich anspruchsvoller als Heroics und Naxx abfarmen.


> Ich finde es anstrengender mit Randoms 200 Hero Marken zu farmen, als an einem Abend ,wie die "Pro´s", sich in einem 25er Raid mitziehen zu lassen um dann die Epics um die Ohren geschlagen zu bekommen.


Sag das den Gilden, die in BC gute 100 Trys an Kael und Vashj gewiped sind, bis die Bosse lagen. Sag das den Leuten, die 2 Monate an M'uru gewiped sind.
Die haben sich deiner Meinung nach also alle "mitziehen" lassen.
Du bist nicht mal halb so schlau wie du dich liest, und du schreibst wirklich sehr dummes Zeug.



> Und jetzt labert mich bitte net zu, das 25er Raids schwer zu meistern wären und was besonders sind.
> Ich als normalo hab auch schon AK 25er und Sarth 25er getankt.
> Es ist ein Witz!


Na ganz großes Kino. Einen PvP-Boss, den auch Gruppen mit weniger als 1000 DPS noch vor dem Enrage legen können, der am Tank praktisch keinen Schaden macht und auch sonst taktisch eher auf Hogger+3 Gnolle Niveau ist.
Und einen Boss, der im Easymode (also ohne Drakes) so harmlos wie ein kleines Schulmädchen ist.
Und da glaubst du, dass du von 25er Content mitreden kannst.

Mach mal Sartharion mit Adds. Wirst staunen, wie dir der "Witz" (sic!) fast im Sekundentakt 25k Schaden über die Mütze bügelt.



> Also erzählt mir nix, ihr imba T 7.5 Träger.



Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst, was an T7,5 deiner Meinung nach "imbalanced" ist, wäre ich fast geneigt, deinen Ausführungen weiter zu folgen.


----------

